# Oh boy,Look out for the weekend..A Snowcane is coming



## Steve/sewell (Oct 23, 2012)

An event which has been seen before in our weather history is quite likely to occur again as a Category 2 hurricane with winds from 90 to 115 mph,with heavy rain ( 8 to 10 inches) and with a blizzard on its Western Flank will impact the United States coast from North Carolina to the main targets of the Hurricane New England and New York State and the heavy wet Snow in Western Maryland West Virginia,Virginia a good portion of  Western Pennsylvania and Western New York.The Storm formed today in the Bahamas and all of the consensus from various weather media outlets in the world,JMA Japanese,The Euro European,NOAA United States,and private company's Weatherbell,Accuweather and my own weather software program are all starting to believe the storm is quite likely to do considerable damage to the East Coast and particularly anyone from New Jersey to Long Island to the Cape in Mass should monitor this situation.The storm will have a 930 mil low pressure reading at the time of impact.

 Now the other side of the storm,JOEthecrow,Penndigger,Fred,all of the New England interests who frequent this forum should be on guard for first heavy rain winds of 70 to 80 mph and then heavy wet snow. The Snow will accumulate 1 to 2 feet with isolated spots receiving more. The exact tract of the storm will come into focus by Friday night but again it is quite likely at a minimum to do considerable damage to a large area of the Coastal United States and where the eye comes ashore the usual flooding and severe wind damage will occur.This storm will no doubt bring an end to the fall foliage in the North Eastern United States. I have to get to work now as I am  running late, but felt it was important enough for the members here who frequent this place to post this. Now back to your political bickering...Just keep this at arms length this week. Here is my interpretive map of the Hurricane path...Again this could shift 50 to 100 miles towards New England and change the Snow/Rain line accordingly.
 This will be what we will be talking about next week!!


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 23, 2012)

What no one has any confidence in my forecast? Cowards....don't say I didn't[8D] warn ya


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 23, 2012)

Just saw this Steve.... Sounds pretty fierce....I hope you ARE wrong Steve....!!![8|] Thank you for the heads up.


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 23, 2012)

Hey Steve,

 I propose renaming in the Snowycane. That sounds ever so more kinder, winter wonderlandish. Don'tcha think?

 I endorse your prognostications whole heartedly, and already have dusted off the snow shovel, and the hip waders. I hope that all you other guys are doing likewise, cuz Steve even makes Al Roker nervous in weather mapping. [8D]




Hurricane Blues, Earl Bostic, 1945.


----------



## epackage (Oct 23, 2012)

I have seen other models where this heads to the east and we don't see much from it after sunday, I'm hoping THAT model is right Steve...[]


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 23, 2012)

Here she is..........  http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/PS/TROP/floaters/18L/flash-vis-short.html     Meet Sandy!!!


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 23, 2012)

And if this happens.......  https://twitter.com/RyanMaue/status/260814423705391104/photo/1/large     there is going to be some serious damage to anything you see in red and orange on this map. Just did my latest update track still about the same except for a slight more west turn back into an area just south of Albany after it makes landfall. This is nothing to take lightly,people in rural New England could be days or weeks with out power as hurricane force winds are forecast all the way back into the mountains of Vermont and New Hampshire.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 24, 2012)

This is the Japanese weather service forecast. https://twitter.com/BigJoeBastardi/status/260462734204870657/photo/1/large   They bring the storm right over Myrtle Beach and then North West. It seems as though the storm is starting to trend more west then the NOAA forecast earlier this morning which was taking the storm North to Cape Hatteras and then abruptly turning right and heading East North east into the Atlantic sparing the areas north of North Carolina. What will be odd about this storm is it will be a cold core storm which normally isn't classified as a hurricane as it is extra-tropical. Winter Northeasters have cold cores while hurricanes in the summer and early fall have warm cores.Either way a 928 storm is nothing to sneeze at,as storms like this have the potential to unleash the following.Tornadoes on the warm sector side,heavy sustained for more then two minutes at a time,70 to 80 mph winds,Heavy rain 8 to 12 inches and very deep heavy wet snow that can bring down tree branches and collapse roofs with its weight causing severe structural damage and days without power. My track still brings the storm eye wall right over the center to just east of the center of Long Island. It is in this eye wall area 20 miles in circumference that catastrophic damage occurs.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 24, 2012)

I remember the last weird storm we had in Oct. I was working ot for two weeks clearing the streets of busted up trees. it was messed up. The $$ was good but thats about tit.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 24, 2012)

That was known as the the Perfect Storm Rick in 1991 http://www.weather.com/blog/weather/8_20575.html  as a relatively recent example but there have been others as well in 1965 and and 1957. One other factor I forgot to mention in the Long Island area a storm surge coming at a Full Moon on Monday could bring devastating flooding to Long Island and Rhode Island with gale and hurricane-force winds along the coast, as well as inland over a very large area as the storm begins to unwind; torrential rains and inland flooding.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 24, 2012)

No I meant  last Oct this happened. The wet snow on the green leaves brought down the worx!


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 24, 2012)

One last item to chew on. What will bring the storm north more then east is what as known as a negative NAO ( North Atlantic Oscillation ) Simply put storms in the late fall and early winter in the United States tend to come up the coast in a classic Nor'easter type of configuration when we have a negative NAO. We are just now today as of this past afternoon entered into a VERY negative NAO. Remember this pattern as this is what will bring below normal temperatures to much of the Mid Atlantic and New England this winter plus well above snowfall in the I-95 corridor from Charlotte to Boston. Here is a good web site which explains the NAO quite nicely.  http://www.nc-climate.ncsu.edu/climate/patterns/NAO.html


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 24, 2012)

Last years was bad also Rick I forgot about that one!! But it didn't have quite the impact as the 1991 storm, but funny you mentioned that storm as it was the only real snowfall here in the Delaware valley all winter.


----------



## epackage (Oct 24, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Steve/sewell
> 
> Last years was bad also Rick I forgot about that one!! But it didn't have quite the impact as the 1991 storm,


 That would depend on where you lived, I had no water at all by me in 91', but last year I had three feet of water in my basement Steve, first time ever...[][][][][]


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 24, 2012)

My Dad was running my son to a Hockey tournament for me last year over in Pennsylvania and I remember the storm changing to heavy wet snow at night Jim and Rick. 

 This storm coming now will be a very complex interaction between two storms the Hurricane and a low pressure system coming across the upper mid-west heading to the east coast. Its is this storm which will have plenty of cold air associated with it when it arrives at the east coast will Capture and then merge with the hurricane/tropical storm Sandy and do unreal damage to the entire mid Atlantic and New England. The following states and areas will see Tropical storm/hurricane force winds and heavy rain.
 Eastern North Carolina
 Eastern Virginia
 Delaware
 New Jersey
 Long Island
 Rhode Island
 Massachusetts
 New Hampshire
 Eastern Maine

 The following states will see rain change to heavy wet snow as cold air gets wrapped into the storm.
 Virginia Mountains above 1000 feet
 West Virginia Mountains above 1000 feet
 Western Maryland Mountains above 1000 feet
 South Western Central Pennsylvania above 1000 feet
 West Central Pennsylvania near State college above 1000 feet
 North, West Central Pennsylvania above 1000 feet
 South Western New York State above 500 feet
 Central New York above 500 feet
 Snow totals can exceed 2 feet in the higher peaks and 4 to 8 inches will be the more common amounts seen in these areas.

 Potential for catastrophic flooding because of the high tides which will coincide in some areas near Long Island,New york City, North eastern New Jersey,Rhode Island. Beach erosion from Maryland to Maine can be expected. With each and every run I have done on my computer model the probability of the path I showed you yesterday has increased from the likelihood at the onset which was a 40 percent chance to today where it is at 70 percent chance now in 24 hours. I will give you more updates at dinner time off to work for now. 

 These are the words from a world class meteorologist very skilled at hurricane prediction from this morning in a tweet. Joe Bastardi â€@BigJoeBastardi  
 Again RARELY IS THERE THIS MUCH POTENTIAL ON A WEATHER MAP! That should be the first reason.. the pattern, to be very concerned!!


----------



## epackage (Oct 24, 2012)

Here's the latest tracking info I've seen, I hope you're wrong for once Steve[] and the other guys are right in this case...


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 24, 2012)

Jim here is the latest, and it is still trending west. Most of the worlds weather outlets I look to for comparison to my own software are all in agreement now that the storm will at a minimum impact the US somewhere between Cape Hatteras and Boston.This latest forecast picture Link
  https://twitter.com/BigJoeBastardi/status/261175093261127680/photo/1/large   I am showing you would bring the storm right up the Delaware bay. If this happens New York and your area will be severely impacted as you will be on the right flank of the eye wall.It would be no picnic in my area either as we would be in the center of the eye wall. Notice the storms strength is at 935 a monster!!!


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Oct 24, 2012)

great just as I start my vacation and go deer hunting along comes sandy


----------



## epackage (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm still hoping you and Joe are wrong...[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 24, 2012)

I wouldn't mind a little weather excitement.. then again I'm not a homeowner ..


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 24, 2012)

Bring it on, I'm ready. 





 Hmm, should I buy a flashlight for those batteries?


----------



## epackage (Oct 24, 2012)

And something to drink for crying out loud!!![8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 24, 2012)

Don't forget that bread and MILK!!

 I knew i would need this pic again!



 Hurrry hurry go go go![8|]


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 24, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Don't forget that bread and MILK!!
> 
> ...


 Darn Rick you emptied that shelf behind you........make sure you check the age on the moldy bread you bought[8D] It looks like you got the bottom of the barrel


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 24, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> Bring it on, I'm ready.
> 
> ...


 So your having tuna/peanut butter sandwiches on Hamburger rolls Eric....Interesting.......Could be the start of a new trend........


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 24, 2012)

She has a well defined eye wall now and heading for Eastern Cuba. http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/PS/TROP/floaters/18L/flash-vis-short.html   The storm is intensifying rapidly. Might be a good time to test the life rafts at Guantanamo Bay Military Prison.....and I know just the guys we could use to test the rafts.......


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 24, 2012)

Even Accuweather who had the storm getting to North Carolina and then Curving towards Bermuda now brings it up the coast.
  http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/extradinary-circumstances-need/618156   Something you have to understand that is going to happen in one way or another is a storm from the Ohio valley will be heading to the Mid Atlantic coast at the same time the hurricane is approaching from the south.In meteorology the warmer core storms always absorb the colder ones. This is critical for two reasons first if the storm coming from the west dives more southerly say to the Virginia coast ahead of the hurricane it would force the hurricane towards Eastern Long Island. If the storm from the Ohio valley is late getting to the area near the coast then it wouldn't interact with the hurricane until it literally runs into it somewhere between Delaware and Massachusetts. It is in this running into phase that the energy from the storm coming from the Ohio Valley transfers all of its potency to the hurricane/tropical storm and the newly combined storm will explode into an incredible extra tropical super nor'easter storm winds 80 to 100 mph and heavy snow falling in the western and north western flank. This scenario is not out of the question and trust me if it occurs it will be a billion dollars of damage storm for sure.


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 24, 2012)

Hey Steve,

 Shepard Smith just said that Sandy was going to make for a Not Happy Halloween for east-coasters.

 His map had more Red-Orange-Yellow circling ominously.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 24, 2012)

> And something to drink for crying out loud!!


What was I thinking. Yes, I should get some milk. Water ain't the same with peanut butter. I also have jelly, mayo and other luxuries so I should be OK. It's not like I haven't gone a week or more without power before. It should be cold enough to move some things outside for freshness preservation also.
 As for the flashlight, I forgot I have this and extra AA batteries, so I'm good to go.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 24, 2012)

Yep surf check this out a hurricane party will hit Gitmo tonight near midnight.  http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/PS/TROP/floaters/18L/flash-avn-short.html    I SAY WE TEST THE FLOAT-ABILITY OF THE RAFTS.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 24, 2012)

Fellow ABN members this kind of says it all look at the outflow on the right flank going clockwise east. Look at the inflow of low level moisture coming in from the south east and south west. http://www.goes.noaa.gov/HURRLOOPS/huwvloop.html   This storm has a well developed eye and will be a hurricane in less then 24 hours. Once it crosses Cuba a SMALL BUMP IN THE ROAD it is going to the gas station in the Eastern Caribbean where the water temps are still in the 80s to get refueled and believe me it wont be regular it will be high test jet fuel.After it fills up look out as the central pressure falls and the eye wall shrinks just like a figure skater going into her spin and a full Category 2 Hurricane will be born.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 24, 2012)

Ill post some of my top secret sources I also use in looking at the potential paths and what kind of nasty weather to expect. Here is a good link shows the storm going thorough genesis The upper level troposphere field is enormous indicative of a well developed core. To most of you this will seem like a Jimmy Hendrix song playing with a black light to me all the pretty colors have meaning as they are temperatures at different levels in the atmosphere which tell a story on how strong and how fast a storm will develop. All of the ingredients are coming together to make this storm a memorable one for this time of year. http://www.star.nesdis.noaa.gov/smcd/opdb/aviation/loops/realtime/hurrir_loope.html.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 24, 2012)

The question is-------will I be able to dig this week end oh Great weather Wizard>


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 24, 2012)

This Satellite picture from the University of Wisconsin.  Again it shows the enormity of the upper level outflow it is larger then the Eastern United States.
 http://www.aos.wisc.edu/weatherdata/ssecsat/latest_g8wv.gif


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 24, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> The question is-------will I be able to dig this week end oh Great weather Wizard>


 At least you could heve used my head rick!![8D] Saturday and most of Sunday should be good for digging in Pennsylvania.


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 24, 2012)

That's annoying..


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 24, 2012)

Check this link in the morning as it is nighty night time for this one now...but still impressive. http://mapmaker.aos.wisc.edu/scr3/sat/g8/g8visjs.html


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 24, 2012)

In this link the pinwheeling storm in the North West Canadian prairies is the snow storm for the mountains on the back side of the hurricane/tropical storm Sandy.
 http://mapmaker.aos.wisc.edu/scr3/sat/g8/g8wvjs.html


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 24, 2012)

Here is a good one from Colorado State.  In this one you can see the hurricane is pretty much moving due North.  http://rammb.cira.colostate.edu/ramsdis/online/loop_640.asp?product=goes-east_16km_psir4


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 24, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Steve/sewell
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I thought about it but i had a piece of apple crumb cake to eat so I made it quick []


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 24, 2012)

Here is the jet fuel I was telling you about earlier in the post. The bright reds are very warm air at the low levels necessary for explosive development.You can see in this animation the extent of warm air being pulled into the little buzz saw originating all the way back into the gulf below Texas.  http://rammb.cira.colostate.edu/ramsdis/online/loop_640.asp?product=gew_gerso_4km_ir3


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 24, 2012)

Impressive.  http://vortex.plymouth.edu/g_na_wv.gif


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 24, 2012)

This is from the United States Navy weather page. This is the wind field off of Florida . Look at this tomorrow night when the Hurricane is going by.This page takes a while to load.
 http://www.nrlmry.navy.mil/nexdat/CONUS/focus_regions/East/Southeast_Coast/Winds/WindSat/composite_6hr/20120929.1200.windsat.winds_6hr.nexsat_EastSECoast.022pc.jpg


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 24, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: RICKJJ59W
> 
> Don't forget that bread and MILK!!
> 
> ...


 
 Well,...I always grab for a gallon of bleach too, when a storm's heading our way...[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 25, 2012)

LOL  Joe   ya you never know when your going to need bleach always come in handy  [] dont drink it though,its bitter


----------



## jamieyohnPA (Oct 25, 2012)

Yeah that snowstorm last year around Halloween, we didn't have power for a week! That sh*t was crazy and I do not want to go through that again!!!!


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 25, 2012)

The storm now looks like it is coming right up the mouth of the Delmarva .When all is said and done this will be a multi billion dollar storm. https://twitter.com/BigJoeBastardi/status/261446105588461568/photo/1/large  Look out New Jersey Delaware Eastern Maryland,lots of wind damage and flooding. North Jersey,New York City and Western Long Island  a catastrophic event may unfold as you will be on the East side of the eye coinciding with a lunar high tide. This could bring a wall of ocean water of 6 to 8 feet in height right off of the area just north of Sandy Hook and shove it into areas Northeast,North and North west of it into the highly populated areas of the megalopolis.

  What I recommend for people in New Jersey,Delaware,Eastern Pennsylvania, Eastern Maryland,New York City,and Long Island is to buy yourself a generator TODAY as they will disappear from shelves on the weekend. Forget Milk and Bread and go fill you vehicles and  every gas can you own because the potential exists to be without power for days in some areas.If you have a fire place or wood stove you will need it so make sure you have plenty of dry wood on hand. This is not hype it is a fair warning to all of the ABN members living in the affected areas. One last thing a monster snow storm just like last years Halloween storm but worse then that one will affect areas from the Mountains of North Carolina to New York State some places may exceed two feet in heavy wet snow and again no power. As the storm leaves temperatures in the teens and twenties will be common in the snow covered areas. Another update later in the afternoon.      Now back to your regularly scheduled programs


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 25, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  jamieyohnPA
> 
> Yeah that snowstorm last year around Halloween, we didn't have power for a week! That sh*t was crazy and I do not want to go through that again!!!!


 

 IT WAS HELL! PURE HELL...HELL IS NOT A NICE PLACE


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 25, 2012)

The following is quite likely with this Storm. The beaches from Maryland to Long Island will be altered and will not look the same as you know them now. Some Beach Front Shore homes will be washed away,2 to 3 week power outages in remote areas in at least 10 states will be common,flooding will be everywhere,no cable TV,no land line phone service no Cable internet (no bottle forum for some) and even wireless cell phones are at risk as to not working once power is lost in a lot of the area.The Mid Atlantic and North East United States have been protected for quite some time from large hurricanes our sand in the hour glass has run out. This storm has the potential to now be at category 3 strength just before landfall as it will make an abrupt left turn from the warm waters of the gulf stream and slam into the coast line at a 45 degree angle somewhere between Delaware and Long Island.Again in this loop  http://rammb.cira.colostate.edu/ramsdis/online/loop_640.asp?product=goes-east_16km_psir4      the storm has jogged to the west slightly over night.


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 25, 2012)

Steve, it looks like you nailed this one good and early! Very impressive..!!


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 25, 2012)

Yeah Chuck I hope I am wrong as this could have an enormous impact on our lives.The definition of a Category 3 hurricane is as follows.

 Winds around the eye wall at 115 to 130 mph.
 Sustained winds 50 to 75 mph around a broad area. A central pressure of 945â€“964 mbar 7.91â€“28.47 Barometric Pressure would normally be seen in a category 3 hurricane but in the case of Sandy even though she is now predicted at Category 3 strength her lowest pressure may be at Category 5 strength in a very small area near the inner eye wall bands. A storm surge of 5 to 10 feet that would put Manhattan under 3 feet of water in a few minutes would seem surreal to those caught off guard.This would bring New York City to a standstill as power would be lost for weeks if that occurred.

 Devastating damage IS going to occur.Tropical cyclones of Category 3 and higher are described as major hurricanes in the Atlantic or Eastern Pacific basins. These storms can cause structural damage to small residences and utility buildings, particularly those of wood frame or manufactured materials with minor curtainwall failures. Buildings that lack a solid foundation, such as mobile homes, are usually destroyed, and gable-end roofs are peeled off. Manufactured homes usually sustain severe and irreparable damage. Flooding near the coast destroys smaller structures, while larger structures are struck by floating debris. A large number of trees are uprooted or snapped, isolating many areas. Additionally, terrain may be flooded well inland. Near-total to total power loss is likely for up to several weeks and water will likely also be lost. Mix in a powerful Nor'easter to its left flank and you have the recipe for disaster.Boy if we ever needed a push of cold air from Canada now would be the time. As a weather connoisseur part of me is excited by this, but as you age in life you realize just how destructive an event like this can be. Personally I am frightened by the prospects at the loss of life and property that will unfold in just a couple of days. God help the good people of the North East and the Mid Atlantic because his power will be needed soon enough to get us through this. Please stay safe everyone and move those wonderful bottles and glass you like to show off in your windows to a safe place in your homes for a week. You will be glad you did.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 25, 2012)

My wife just emailed this to me she is the Vice President at a local college and just received this email personally from the National Weather service. The safety department at Her college is already closing the college with her permission for the time period Monday next week.
 http://www.erh.noaa.gov/er/phi/briefing/packages/current_briefing.pdf  This is serious when NOAA gets on board (and they are always the last to do so ) you can bet the storm is imminent.


----------



## epackage (Oct 25, 2012)

Steve are you expecting it to be a CAT 3 when it reaches us?


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 25, 2012)

Jim and to the rest of you the answer to Jims question

 If the center of the storm is 150 miles off the coast of Virginia then yes it could very well in those warm waters build to Category 3 strength for a short time just before land fall. The software I use to predict the possible scenarios has 10 possible tracks you look at based on a 10 day out period. 
 On day 1 back on the 16th there were 10 distinct tracks with 3 turning in towards the United States, 4 turning right before Bermuda and  and 3 turning right after Bermuda. 

 Just 2 days later on the 18th the following was recorded, 4 turning into the United States coast from North Carolina to Mass, and 4 turning out to see after Bermuda and 2 turning out to sea before Bermuda. 

 3 days later on the 21st the totals were as follows 5 turning into the United States coast but still spread out from each other again from North Carolina to Mass 3 turning right after Bermuda and 2 turning right before Bermuda.

 On Tuesday morning the day of this post a honing in on the possible tracks was starting to solidify itself. 7 tracks were now turning the storm into the United States coast and 3 of them were virtually on top of each other with 2 tracks on each side of the 3 together with the center of them being between the Delaware Bay and western Long Island. The 3 remaining storm tracks were all north of Bermuda before turning right into the Atlantic.

  Yesterday at this time 8 possible tracks brought the storm to the Coast with 5 of them on top of each other at the Delaware Bay with 2 tracks north of that hitting New York City and 1 renegade track hitting the center of Long Island.

 This evening 9 tracks have the storm turning left into the coast and hitting the area between the Delaware Bay and Central New Jersey. 5 of them are on top of each other on the east side of the Delaware bay running up through Cumberland County New Jersey to my county Gloucester,2 of tracks are on top of each other on the Western side of the Delaware bay just 10 miles to the west of the 5 tracks and the other 2 are almost on top of each other with the eye coming on shore near Barnegate in South Central New Jersey. 1 Renegade track has the storm running up to Eastern Long Island and then turning left into New York City.

 This can all still change slightly with the track shifting 25 or more miles North or South. Based on the highest probability of first landfall the following area in Southern New Jersey is for now ground zero.

 Here is the latest from the National Hurricane center in Florida  http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/refresh/graphics_at3+shtml/203623.shtml?5-daynl?large#contents

 Now I used to like Jim Cantore of the Weather channel but he went a little nutso with global warming propoganda. However here are his tweets the last few hours..... Pretty freighting when Mr Storm Stories is joining in on the fray   https://twitter.com/JimCantore


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 25, 2012)

Hey Chuck Cyber, how do 30 to 35 foot waves coming over the protective barrier near the Stone Pony in Asbury Park sound... Maybe Springsteen will have to pen a new song when this one is over!! That is the prediction right now for the possibility of 35 foot tall waves coming on shore near your area from Northern Long Beach Island up to the Shark hills. That is as tall as the utility poles for Gods sake, if that happens the board walks in these communities are no more. Cape May to Southern Long Beach Island same thing, 30 to 35 foot tall waves at the time of the land fall of the eye wall anmd a 5 to 10 foot surge of the ocean across the barrier Islands....total devastation and Annihilation of the Board walks,homes,beaches everything. This is starting to sound like our version of Andrew and Katrina.


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 25, 2012)

Don't bury yourself in the part, Steve.. []


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 25, 2012)

Full Moon, High Tide, 35 foot waves! Yikes!


----------



## epackage (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm praying this turns right...[:-]


----------



## Plumbata (Oct 27, 2012)

Man, too bad i ain't out there to do some quality metal detecting and fossil scrounging. Bound to be some great stuff churned up or exposed by that storm.

 Not a bad thing that i am safe and insulated from the brunt of the destruction though. Hope everyone fares well.

 Splendid work Steve!


----------



## epackage (Oct 27, 2012)

The only good thing by me is the fact that we have had little rain and the river is really low right now, fingers are crossed...


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 28, 2012)

Here is the latest satellite photo.  http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/PS/TROP/floaters/18L/flash-vis-short.html  Even though Sandy is categorized as a category 1 hurricane the central pressure is more like a 3.  Like I had said a couple of days ago this was not being hyped and now it is here. The damage form this storm will exceed 15 billion. You can call this storm a super Nor'easter.Parts of Eastern North Carolina have received 10 inches of rain already. If you haven't left the Jersey Shore barrier Islands you need to now. Most of the Jersey shore Islands from Sandy Hook to Cape May will be mostly under complete water. There will be a lot of localized Flooding in Pennsylvania also in the usual areas due to excessive rain fall. When all is said and done my latest readout shows parts of New Jersey and Pennsylvania exceeding 15 inches of rain with a large 8 to 12 inch swath pretty much covering the entire state.New York City will also be hit hard as 6 to 10 inches of rain predicted there also and a little more in isolated spots . Very broad high wind field will do a lot of damage to trees in all states in the path of the hurricane/Nor'easter.Expect days without power. All expansion Bridges will be closed in the next 10 hours. Plenty of Snow will fall in the mountains topping 2 to 3 feet.


----------



## epackage (Oct 28, 2012)

This was the bridge into Seaside earlier Steve, they better get everyone off that island or they're in big trouble... my buddy has never seen it this high in over 50 years...


----------



## epackage (Oct 28, 2012)

My aunt & uncle are in Manahawkin and the water was over their bulkhead this morning and they were told to evacuate too... SJ is gonna get hit hard, praying for them all!!


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 28, 2012)

Yeah Cape May,Wildwood, Longport.already flooding and the hurricane is till 400 miles to the south.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 28, 2012)

Just when you think you have it bad you see the guy who got it worse. I have to worry about my oil heater going under water,these people in NJ &NY have to worry about their lives. I can't wait till this shtt is over


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 29, 2012)

I just did a new Computer run and it is looking rather unbelievable. The cold core Central pressure is falling,the storm now will unleash damage similar to a Cat2 to 3 hurricane. The outer wind field is twice the diameter as a warm core hurricane.50 to 70 MPH winds over a 200 mile radius sustained for sometimes an hour.  look out New Jersey Shore NY city worst flooding ever possible,board walks and homes on the beach fronts in the barrier islands at risk of being torn away,CapeMay,Wildwood,Sea Isle city,Ocean City,Margate Strathmere,Ventnor,Somers Point,all of Long Beach Island and all the way up to New York City. ....            

 The eye is back!!  http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/PS/TROP/floaters/18L/flash-vis-short.html    Expect a 6 to 12 foot storm surge,this will bring a wall of water across the barrier Islands of New Jersey which are about a mile wide on average in about two minutes and connect the ocean to the bay. Water will be half way up the first floor of homes not built on pylons.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 29, 2012)

And if that's not enough to worry about the Snow has began and will fall in the mountains from North Carolina to New York State from a foot to two to isolated 3 foot amounts. This is now a super storm classification based on the enormous size.The storm is stretching from Michigan and Ohio to Kentucky to North Carolina up to New York State. The part of the storm you are going to really have to watch out for is where the isothermic boundary line sets up. Right now that line is running from Southern New Jersey to North Carolina's Eastern Shore. It will be moving slightly inland and north of its current position as time progresses but when it stalls look out because if you are under this line that is when you can receive heavy rain on the order of 6 to 8 inches in two hours. That kind of rainfall is going to occur near this boundary and catastrophic flooding IS going to occur with it.  http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/northeast-region/weather-radar?play=1


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 29, 2012)

Look at the size of this storm including the outflow.Hudson Bay to North Carolina one of the top three largest storms on record. http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/northeast-region/weather-radar-rs?play=1  I now have had 4 inches of rain fall in my back yard. My anemometer just recorded a wind gust of 67 MPH and the eye is still 375 miles south east of my house.Barometric pressure at my roof top is 28.25 in / 960 mb in the eye the hurricane the barometric pressure is 28.05 in / 949 mb. Both extremely dangerous numbers. The eye should impact the coast line of New Jersey at 5:20 tomorrow evening. It is at that time coupled with a high tide that a wall of water 8 to 10 feet in height 60 miles in length extending from Somers Point in Southern New Jersey to Staten Island will burst ashore and destroy everything in its path. The water will make it as far as 5 miles inland in Southern New Jersey which is located much closer to sea level then Northern New Jersey which will see flooding 3 miles inland.Cape May New Jersey will have a 6 to 8 ft tall wall of water come in from the Delaware Bay and inundate the entire Southern Half of the peninsula.This is the storm other storms in this area will be compared to in 100 years from now.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 29, 2012)

Here comes the sun across the Atlantic........ http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/PS/TROP/floaters/18L/flash-vis-long.html   Pressure falling the center of the storm is now now a warm core storm. Some of the Boardwalks WILL be gone by this time tomorrow morning as the eye is scheduled to come ashore somewhere in Atlantic County in Southern New Jersey.The flooding rain area has been occurring mainly south of a line from Atlantic City in Southern New Jersey to Lancaster in Pennsylvania,some of these areas have received 7 to 11 inches of rain, Matt Knapp Guntherhess The Monocacy River is about to burst all over your area warnings just posted by the NWS.... Amelungs glass works will be exposed as the river is expected to be 8 to 10 feet above flood stage. At 3:30 a.m. EDT Monday: Flood Warning issued for Monocacy River near Frederick, Maryland affecting Frederick County. Major flooding is forecast. 6:30 a.m. EDT Monday :Update Flooding is occurring in the vicinity of the Monocacy River all residents within a one mile path of the either side of the river can expect major flooding and should evacuate immediately. Additional  flooding is occurring on the Shenandoah and the Potomac rivers which will affect all of Northern and Eastern West Virginia,Central Maryland and Northern Virginia and the District of Columbia. The Jefferson and Lincoln Memorials could very well be under water at their respective bases later today as the Potomac River will be roaring downstream at flood stage with waters 8 to 10 feet higher then normal aimed directly for this area. Here in Sewell in Gloucester County in New Jersey my rain gauge is reading it has received 6.75 inches of rain already and the eye of the Storm is still 325 miles south east of here.The highest wind gust recorded outside of my house has been 68 MPH at 345 am.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 29, 2012)

Eastern Maryland is approaching a foot of rain in less then 24 hours. http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/virginia/weather-radar-24hr    The heavy area of precipitation in Eastern Maryland has shifted west in the last 3 hours it now occurring over Baltimore and DC up through Southern Pennsylvania.


----------



## PrivyCheese (Oct 29, 2012)

I live 15 miles east of Baltimore, we are now under some of the heaviest bands of rain right now.....and man is it coming down. I decided to not go to work today.....just in case we lose power I can get the generator going......need to keep the sump pump going. There has already been outages in the area. The worst hasnt even come close. This is going to be a bad one folks. The historic part of Baltimore has already set up sand bags but sadly I dont think its going to help.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 29, 2012)

Eastern Maryland has taken the worst of this John,good luck with whatever you can do to save property.Be safe when traveling as there are flooded roads everywhere in your neck of the woods.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 29, 2012)

Storm update at 8:00 Am.    

 8:00 a.m. EDT Monday: Sandy has started to turn to the northwest toward the mid-Atlantic Coast, picking up forward speed. The storm is currently 260 miles southeast of Atlantic City, N.J. Maximum sustained winds are still 85 mph.

 This was the 7:00 a m update.
 7:06 a.m. EDT Monday: Moderate to major flooding is occurring in the Chesapeake Bay with storm surge flooding from Hurricane Sandy. The Chesapeake Bay near Kiptopeke, Va., is at major flood stage of 5.95 feet, less than one foot below the record high of 7.1 feet set on March 7, 1962. The Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel, Va., is at 6.71 feet. This is also only one foot below the record flood stage of 7.5 feet set on Sept. 18, 2003.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 29, 2012)

8:15 a.m. EDT Monday: Astronomical tides are peaking along the New Jersey Coast now. The tide gauge of the Atlantic Coast of Atlantic City, N.J., is registering at 8.25 feet. The record stage there is 9.0 feet. The next round of astronomical high tide is this evening, around when Sandy will make landfall in New Jersey.

 It will exceed 11 feet at the next high tide, there will be catastrophic flooding everywhere up and down the coast.
 Look at this chart from NOAA. This is the predicted and the actual...look at what has occurred already. As they say off the charts....................
  http://tidesonline.nos.noaa.gov/plotcomp.shtml?station_info=8534720+Atlantic+City%2C+NJ


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 29, 2012)

A severe line of rain is about to come through Baltimore an inch of rain in ten minutes can be expected with this rain band.This is going to cause catastrophic flooding in Baltimore.God help you all down there.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 29, 2012)

Check out the radar in Maryland....  http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/virginia/weather-radar?play=1


----------



## PrivyCheese (Oct 29, 2012)

Delaware has now evacuated 50,000 people....Wilmington etc. Have been emptied.


----------



## PrivyCheese (Oct 29, 2012)

Steve....right where the red area is......that is where I live. The wind is picking up. Rain has slowed a bit....the heaviest band must have passed.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 29, 2012)

Snow has exceeded a foot in South West Virgina and Eastern West Virginia with plenty more on the way. Don't let the lack of rain on the Northern and East side  of the storm fool you in North Jersey,Long Island and NYC. look at the latest in this 3-D satellite image explosion of cloud tops forming on the east north east side of the center of Sandy. http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/PS/TROP/floaters/18L/flash-vis-short.html
  These storms are headed for your area like an arrow shot from a bow and will soon be appearing out of nowhere as the eye wall approaches.If you have any traveling to do in Central or Northern New Jersey now is the time because around 1:00 PM your roads will begin to flood.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 29, 2012)

The radar images are about 15 minutes behind the actual time John still unreal rainfall occurring. Once it starts hitting the foothills of the mountains look out


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 29, 2012)

25 foot waves being reported in Cape May. Water is up to New York Ave. 2 blocks from the beach. #Sandy #ACPress All of Capemay will be under water at some point in the day. Most likely in the 5:00 to 7:00 pm o'clock time frame.  Some boardwalks and places so familiar to all of you who vacation in the Southern New Jersey shore will be either gone by tomorrow morning or severely altered. Talked to a friend down in Wildwood a few moments ago there too water is crossing Atlantic avenue.If you haven't left this area please do so now your life depends on it.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 29, 2012)

Here is a neat page I subscribe to..... http://tropicalatlantic.com/recon/archive/storm.cgi?year=2012&storm=Sandy&product=URNT15 You can just refresh this page every couple of hours for the latest updates. This is how the storms strength is monitored.  These are the brave men and women who do the recon fly's into the storm. The central Pressure of the storm is continuing to fall and it will be a strong Category 1 with characteristics of a 3 when it hits the Cape May area of Southern New Jersey.A very dangerous storm historic in the making exceeding the super storm of 1991.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 29, 2012)

The outflow plume or exhaust of the hurricane has made it to the southern reaches of the arctic circle simply amazing.   
 http://www.aos.wisc.edu/weatherdata/ssecsat/latest_g8wv.gif
 Its like having open headers on a strong V-8 motor.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 29, 2012)

The latest image from the satellite  I have drawn a few things of key importance if you live near the projected eye path in blue. North Jersey,New York City Long Island DO NOT BE FOOLED heavy rain and the storm surge is on the way expect a 6 to 8 foot storm surge in Northern New Jersey. South Jersey my home wow cant imagine the devastation that is coming. Baltimore Washington Central Maryland south eastern Pennsylvania historic flooding is already occurring more on the way as the storm pivots North and North easterly.I fear I may be losing power in the coming hours wind is getting ferocious here.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 29, 2012)

The devastation has begun at the Jersey shore 80 feet of boardwalk is floating inland. https://twitter.com/JitneyGuy/status/262891072693358593/photo/1
 Scenes like this are occurring everywhere down the shore...wait until this evening around 6 0clock.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 29, 2012)

Barnegat Bay in South Central New Jersey an hour or so ago imagine this tonight at high tide and the storm surge arriving together.I know Conner Wheela has a shore home in Barnegat.  I hope it stays dry!! The picture is from this gentleman's web site. http://ow.ly/user/Steve_ThePress?t=photo


----------



## epackage (Oct 29, 2012)

This was low tide on LBI this morning Steve, gonna be alot of homes washed into the ocean I think, hopefully all those people got off the island instead of being stubborn....[X(]


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 29, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> This was low tide on LBI this morning Steve, gonna be alot of homes washed into the ocean I think, hopefully all those people got off the island instead of being stubborn....[X(]


 I hope people realize the pictures we are posting now are a walk in the park for what is coming tonight Jim ....God help them if they stay in the coastal regions. You will probably see in the neighborhood of about 20 to 30 homes from New Jersey to New York city that will be washed away into the ocean.Miles of boardwalk will be washed away the pylon's will still be in place minus the boards.


----------



## epackage (Oct 29, 2012)

I hear you Steve, the water in that pic could be 20' deeper later tonight and there could be thousands of homes lost in that area alone...We're not being affected up here in the North at all yet really, and I see the most recent rain totals expected for my area has dropped from initial expectations which is good. I wish I could say the same for my friends and family in South Jersey, my aunt & uncle may have beach front property in a few days...


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 29, 2012)

Yeah Jim reports on my emergency scanner of many people trapped in cars being rescued all over Atlantic County. Look at this rain band heading for Charlottesville Virginia. That is an inch every 15 minutes.. and look at the snow falling in the mountains of South West Virginia and Eastern West Virginia. Some places there have received a foot already.  When that rain band hits the mountains incredible snow fall is going to occur.  http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/virginia/weather-radar?play=1


----------



## epackage (Oct 29, 2012)

I've been watching, and while I'm happy it's not gonna hit me as hard as Irene it's sad to think of all the people who are gonna lose their homes, be injured or even worse... I'm not a religous man by any means but I'll be praying for all those people...


----------



## epackage (Oct 29, 2012)

Sadly this is a low tide pic, I don't expect this house and many like it to make it thru this storm...


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 29, 2012)

Correct Jim that house will be gone depending on where it is located.........Here is the Latest position of the storm  http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/PS/TROP/floaters/18L/flash-vis-long.html   it is lock and load for Southern New Jersey. It looks like the storms forward motion has increased and may be impacting Coastal New Jersey slightly before 5:00 pm. The Storm surge or lets call it what it really is (a sunami of ferocious velocity) in a small area in relative terms 15 miles 7 and and half each way of center is likely to be 12 foot in height that means one story homes in that area will have water up to their roofs. A billion dollars or more of damage is coming to that small area in less then 6 hours.For the rest of the coastal area extending up to Staten Island a 5 to 10 ft surge is coming and there too you will see total devastation. I cant stress this enough you will witness something today if you live in New Jersey that you may never see again in your lifetime. No Hurricane in the last 100 years has come in at a right angle to our state. All have come from the south and the south east never from the east completely like this one. It is going to be our Andrew and Katrina here unfortunately.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 29, 2012)

Look at the squaw line which has developed in New York State. http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/new-york/weather-radar?play=1     Straight line 60 mph winds extending all the way up to Toronto!! No one is safe from this storm in the east!!


----------



## epackage (Oct 29, 2012)

The western side of this storm is loaded with rain but the back end seems fairly dry so I hope that helps with the cleanup and power outages being fixed sooner than later..


----------



## epackage (Oct 29, 2012)

There's gonna be alot of FREE BOATS for the taking after all the dry docks wash out,  no way to save them...


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 29, 2012)

Dont be deceived Jim there is rain heading for you. The reason the storm has remained for the most part rain free on its eastern and Northern Flank is the storm in the Ohio valley which initially pulled the hurricane towards it is called an inverted , tilted or elongated trough. That storm is being absorbed by the hurricanes enormous strength as I write this. The moisture source from the upper levels of the atmosphere above the hurricane was being drained by the Ohio Valley storm.This feature has been shut off now and you will begin to see precip building on the east and north east side of the storm. I just had a wind gust of 69 mph.outside my home. Here is the latest position via satellite of Sandy which  is now less then 200 miles east of Atlantic City New Jersey  http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/PS/TROP/floaters/18L/flash-vis-long.html  The storm is accelerating and may now make it to Atlantic City by 4:30 pm. In this satellite image Jim you can see the moisture plume in the North east quadrant of the storm loading up and aiming for your area!!!!


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 29, 2012)

News from ABC TV in Atlantic City and I quote " most if not all of Atlantic City is under water worse then in 1962" and the eye and high tide has not even come into play yet.


----------



## epackage (Oct 29, 2012)

I saw it Steve but the rain estimates I watching live now have dropped well below the expected 10+ I saw the other day, so I hope the new estimates I'm watching right now are correct...


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 29, 2012)

Look at this image http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/PS/TROP/floaters/18L/imagery/wv-animated.gif  a second eye has formed!! When have you ever seen a double barrel eye before it looks like a demon staring at us here in New Jersey.


----------



## epackage (Oct 29, 2012)

The people west of this are really getting pounded...[:-]


----------



## NCdigger5 (Oct 29, 2012)

How bad could this get?


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 29, 2012)

The storm is now moving 30 miles an hour,central pressure is down to 940 heavy rain is accompanying the outer eye wall bands. Flooding rain is occurring in my neighborhood now winds 45 to 50 mph sustained with gusts as high as 65 mph.I was listening to the emergency bands on my smart phone app and there are at least 20 rescues going on of people trapped in their homes and cars. The eye is now less then 80 miles east of Atlantic City this will bring the storm in at 4:30 pm and arrive before the astrological high tide which peaks at 8:00 oclock this evening which is a little good news!! I have heard unofficial reports from the sheriffs office in my county that most of the shore towns are completely under water and that people are trapped in their homes and they are sorry they never left when they were ordered to by the Governor.In this radar image the outer eye wall band is about to make impact on the coast this is the prequel for the main event.
 http://radar.weather.gov/ridge/radar.php?rid=DIX&product=N0Z&overlay=11101111&loop=yes    batten down the hatches boys the show is about to begin.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 29, 2012)

A couple of links.....

 http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/PS/TROP/floaters/18L/flash-vis-long.html

 http://radar.weather.gov/ridge/radar.php?rid=DIX&product=N0Z&overlay=11101111&loop=yes

 This one is amazing it shows the source of fuel for this hurricane being directly tied to the Pacific ocean off the California coast. Parts of this storms features are spread thousands of miles across our continent from Mexico to the arctic circle this image says it all!!!.

 http://www.goes.noaa.gov/GSSLOOPS/ecwv.html

 The hurricane is exploding like a bomb right now just off the coast of New Jersey


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 29, 2012)

The outer eye wall band is tearing up the board walks in a lot of communities,Margate,Ocean City,Sea Isle,Strathmere,Wildwood and Cape May are completely inundated with water. Here is the latest radar,the storm center is less the 70 miles from Atlantic City.From the National weather service in Mount Holly New Jersey the following warning Tornadoes and water spouts are a common occurrence with land falling hurricanes.There is an unconfirmed report of a Tornado near West Wildwood. 
 http://radar.weather.gov/ridge/radar.php?rid=DIX&product=N0Z&overlay=11101111&loop=yes
 Get ready for the surge up to Staten Island!! I just had a wind reading of 71 mph outside my house,the highest yet!!


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 29, 2012)

The inner eye wall is coming dangerously close to Atlantic City. less then 40 miles now.  http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/PS/TROP/floaters/18L/flash-vis-long.html


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 29, 2012)

We are listening to the hurricane hunters which right now are flying through the center of the storm on the national weather service site,the storm still has an eye and pressure is maintaining at 940


----------



## Oldihtractor (Oct 29, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Steve/sewell
> 
> The storm is now moving 30 miles an hour,central pressure is down to 940 heavy rain is accompanying the outer eye wall bands. Flooding rain is occurring in my neighborhood now winds 45 to 50 mph sustained with gusts as high as 65 mph.I was listening to the emergency bands on my smart phone app and there are at least 20 rescues going on of people trapped in their homes and cars. The eye is now less then 80 miles east of Atlantic City this will bring the storm in at 4:30 pm and arrive before the astrological high tide which peaks at 8:00 oclock this evening which is a little good news!! I have heard unofficial reports from the sheriffs office in my county that most of the shore towns are completely under water and that people are trapped in their homes and they are sorry they never left when they were ordered to by the Governor.In this radar image the outer eye wall band is about to make impact on the coast this is the prequel for the main event.
> http://radar.weather.gov/ridge/radar.php?rid=DIX&product=N0Z&overlay=11101111&loop=yes    batten down the hatches boys the show is about to begin.


 

 Honestly does it bring you pleasure that others are lossing maybe all they have? the shows gonna begin??? what kinda evil statement is that..   Should be more like hope god is with all the people who chose the wrong path  or help all the people that maybe hurt or suffer great  losses..   rather than thriving off of disaster and dispear...


----------



## epackage (Oct 29, 2012)

I just watched some idiot jet skiing at Battery Park, I guess he's not too bright...SMFH... Some first responders are gonna have to risk their lives to save this A-hole...[]


----------



## Plumbata (Oct 29, 2012)

John, I'm pretty sure that Steve isn't about that at all. He is hobbyist meteorologist and almost certainly is awestruck and fascinated by the forces of nature or God which are so powerful and uncontrollable relative to the abilities of mankind that they humble us like little else can. If he didn't care, he wouldn't work so hard to warn us here of the troubles coming our way.

 And hell, I love big nasty storms that down trees and cause mayhem. When the winds are howling, rain coming down in buckets and branches and debris fly around I go outside and get soaked, relishing every moment that it is so clearly demonstrated that I am nothing; but a leaf in the wind, compared to the hugeness of everything external to me. I wouldn't wish such events upon anyone, but when they happen and I'm stuck in the middle, they really put me in my place relative to the vast power of the universe and make me appreciate what I have. Despite the destruction caused, they are representative of the vast and awesome power and complexity of the world around us, and aside from the suffering caused, if one takes a few steps back, the multitude of forces at play really create something of unmatched dynamic beauty. Fierce and dangerous, but still beautiful. We can drop nuclear bombs or engineer biological weapons that could kill millions, but even the best models can't definitively predict the weather. There is something pretty amazing about forces so powerful that they can wipe away our little, ignorant, insulated, anthropocentric perceptual constructs like a garden hose will annihilate an anthill.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Oct 29, 2012)

Stay safe up there!!


----------



## epackage (Oct 29, 2012)

Power in and out, winds at 70-80mph but very little in the way of rain on this side of the storm which is the big thng up here. The guys to the south of me near the shore really need a prayer right now!!! Be safe guys and girls...


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 29, 2012)

> Honestly does it bring you pleasure that others are lossing maybe all they have?


 
 Hello John,

 I think you are taking Steve's comments completely the *wrong* way. Steve started this thread, titled it 
 "Look Out," in part, and warned members in the path of Sandy. He did this way *before* I saw anything about 
 it on the Weather Channel, or any of the News Channels. 

 I say *hats off to Steve*, job well done!

 I know he takes no joy in anyone's loss, quite the opposite. He is a very good man, who happens to be a topnotch 
 "amateur" meteorologist, and a helluva knowledgeable bottle hand.

 I don't know if you read this thread from start to finish, I suspect not.

 I think we owe Steve a vote of Thanks for a Forecast Superbly done.

 Great Job Steve!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 29, 2012)

What Surf said!!! []


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 29, 2012)

I hope all out there are faring well and able to deal with this crazy storm!


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks John for completely twisting what I meant.


 Honestly does it bring you pleasure that others are lossing maybe all they have? the shows gonna begin??? what kinda evil statement is that..   Should be more like hope god is with all the people who chose the wrong path  or help all the people that maybe hurt or suffer great  losses..   rather than thriving off of disaster and dispear...
 [/quote]

 Holy Smokes  John,this statement ( batten down the hatches boys the show is about to begin ) you actually took what I said and thought it meant that I was laughing at people in my home states utter dispair,I have been tracking this storm for the better part of 10 days now warning people before the National Hurricane Center did

 Here are some of my statements you APPARENTLY FORGOT I MENTIONED you IDIOT

 Back on 10/23 I said this The Storm formed today in the Bahamas and all of the consensus from various weather media outlets in the world,JMA Japanese,The Euro European,NOAA United States,and private company's Weatherbell,Accuweather and my own weather software program are all starting to believe the storm is quite likely to do considerable damage to the East Coast and particularly anyone from New Jersey to Long Island to the Cape in Mass should monitor this situation.The storm will have a 930 mil low pressure reading at the time of impact. SOUNDS LIKE I WAS TELLING THE PEOPLE OF THIS FORUM TO BE ON GAURD 

 on 10/25 I said the following.

 This is not hype it is a fair warning to all of the ABN members living in the affected areas.WARNED THEM AGAIN JOHN SERIOUSLY

 Yeah Chuck I hope I am wrong as this could have an enormous impact on our lives.The definition of a Category 3 hurricane is as follows.GEEZJOHN I AM SHOWING COMPASSION IN THIS STATEMENT

 As a weather connoisseur part of me is excited by this, but as you age in life you realize just how destructive an event like this can be. Personally I am frightened by the prospects at the loss of life and property that will unfold in just a couple of days. God help the good people of the North East and the Mid Atlantic because his power will be needed soon enough to get us through this. Please stay safe everyone and move those wonderful bottles and glass you like to show off in your windows to a safe place in your homes for a week. You will be glad you did.  THIS ONE ABOUT SHOOTS HOLES IN YOUR CASE DOESNT IT JOHN

 This is serious when NOAA gets on board (and they are always the last to do so ) you can bet the storm is imminent. AGAIN WARNING PEOPLE

 That is as tall as the utility poles for Gods sake, if that happens the board walks in these communities are no more. Cape May to Southern Long Beach Island same thing, 30 to 35 foot tall waves at the time of the land fall of the eye wall anmd a 5 to 10 foot surge of the ocean across the barrier Islands....total devastation and Annihilation of the Board walks,homes,beaches everything. This is starting to sound like our version of Andrew and Katrina. AGAIN WARNING PEOPLE JOHN

 If you haven't left the Jersey Shore barrier Islands you need to now. Most of the Jersey shore Islands from Sandy Hook to Cape May will be mostly under complete water. There will be a lot of localized Flooding in Pennsylvania also in the usual areas due to excessive rain fall. When all is said and done my latest readout shows parts of New Jersey and Pennsylvania exceeding 15 inches of rain with a large 8 to 12 inch swath pretty much covering the entire state.New York City will also be hit hard as 6 to 10 inches of rain predicted there also and a little more in isolated spots . Very broad high wind field will do a lot of damage to trees in all states in the path of the hurricane/Nor'easter.Expect days without power. All expansion Bridges will be closed in the next 10 hours. Plenty of Snow will fall in the mountains topping 2 to 3 feet. AGAIN JOHN MORE WARNING

  look out New Jersey Shore NY city worst flooding ever possible,board walks and homes on the beach fronts in the barrier islands at risk of being torn away,CapeMay,Wildwood,Sea Isle city,Ocean City,Margate Strathmere,Ventnor,Somers Point,all of Long Beach Island and all the way up to New York City. ....
 AGAIN JOHN MORE WARNING

 The eye is back!! http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/PS/TROP/floaters/18L/flash-vis-short.html Expect a 6 to 12 foot storm surge,this will bring a wall of water across the barrier Islands of New Jersey which are about a mile wide on average in about two minutes and connect the ocean to the bay. Water will be half way up the first floor of homes not built on pylons. AGAIN JOHN MORE WARNING

 That kind of rainfall is going to occur near this boundary and catastrophic flooding IS going to occur with it. AGAIN JOHN MORE WARNING

 Eastern Maryland is approaching a foot of rain in less then 24 hours. http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/virginia/weather-radar-24hr The heavy area of precipitation in Eastern Maryland has shifted west in the last 3 hours it now occurring over Baltimore and DC up through Southern Pennsylvania. AGAIN JOHN MORE WARNING

 Eastern Maryland has taken the worst of this John,good luck with whatever you can do to save property.Be safe when traveling as there are flooded roads everywhere in your neck of the woods. AGAIN JOHN MORE WARNING by the way I was warning Privycheese not YOU!!!

 A severe line of rain is about to come through Baltimore an inch of rain in ten minutes can be expected with this rain band.This is going to cause catastrophic flooding in Baltimore.God help you all down there. AGAIN JOHN MORE WARNING and I MENTIONED GOD!!!!!!!

 Talked to a friend down in Wildwood a few moments ago there too water is crossing Atlantic avenue.If you haven't left this area please do so now your life depends on it. AGAIN JOHN MORE WARNING SAYING IT QUITE LOUDLY IN FACT

 I hope people realize the pictures we are posting now are a walk in the park for what is coming tonight Jim ....God help them if they stay in the coastal regions. You will probably see in the neighborhood of about 20 to 30 homes from New Jersey to New York city that will be washed away into the ocean.Miles of boardwalk will be washed away the pylon's will still be in place minus the boards. AGAIN JOHN MORE WARNING and lookey here I MENTIONED GOD AGAIN!!!!!!!

 Yeah Jim reports on my emergency scanner of many people trapped in cars being rescued all over Atlantic County.AGAIN JOHN MORE WARNING

 I cant stress this enough you will witness something today if you live in New Jersey that you may never see again in your lifetime. No Hurricane in the last 100 years has come in at a right angle to our state. All have come from the south and the south east never from the east completely like this one. It is going to be our Andrew and Katrina here unfortunately. AGAIN JOHN MORE WARNING and I am trying to drive home the point of just how dangerous it will be at the height of the storm

 No one is safe from this storm in the east!!  AGAIN JOHN MORE WARNING

 The eye is now less then 80 miles east of Atlantic City this will bring the storm in at 4:30 pm and arrive before the astrological high tide which peaks at 8:00 oclock this evening which is a little good news!! Showing Compassion JOHN


 I mentioned God 4 times you only mentioned it once.!!!
 I warned people for days this was coming you didn't warn anyone on here!!
 You came on here and tried to ruin my credibility!!by taking one word SHOW which I chose to describe a surreal event that was about to unfold in my home state. Ever here the term theater of war!!
 And Last !!!!!! This is me bidding on this!!!! does it look familiar.... http://www.ebay.com/itm/230871093197?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1431.l2649  I wont be bidding it up any higher now and if I do win it, I will take my time in paying you!!! 
 Thanks for stopping in John you showed a lot of good character and CLASS.


----------



## Plumbata (Oct 30, 2012)

[][][]

 ... In other words, I hope everyone is safe and has taken heed of Steve's well planned-out and intelligent warnings, or generally taken proper precautions regardless of who suggested them.

 Those of you who have ignored them? May God help you and bless you and by all means, may you all enjoy the ride, hehehe. [8D].

 Seriously though, y'all better be OK! []


----------



## Oldihtractor (Oct 30, 2012)

I read the post from start to finish.. i think the warning and weather forcast is great..   steve is a fine guy..  I just don't like the words he chose.. my view and i am alowed that.. as a person who owns a large property and makes a living from the landand can be devisated by events like this ... i tend to take the view of hope for the best for all people in the world would be the first to lend a helping hand etc....  I just got a bad feeling from those words andwas  not bashing steve just stating how i felt and i am alowed that feeling..   if you steve who ever took it that way so be it... a few words of i hope all make out ok  it's gonna get bad  maybe would not have struck me that way..    SO A BIG I"M SORRY to STEVE and all you folks here..   anybody here that owns more than a house would understand my feelins as to statments like that... 





> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Oldihtractor (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words Joe     hope when it reaches you its weak and doesn't due any damage..


> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> I hope all out there are faring well and able to deal with this crazy storm!


----------



## Oldihtractor (Oct 30, 2012)

Steve   I'm glad i'm an idoit and you like to bash me for my views.. the exact reason i have stayed away from this fourm and will from now on..   Sorry if you took offense to my opinion..  I know of all your warnings and thank you for them.. never have doubted your weather savy..   Steve Never questions your warnings or your superior knowledge of the weather... just didn't like that statement..   steve take your toys and go home...   don't bid..      





> ORIGINAL:  Steve/sewell
> 
> Thanks John for completely twisting what I meant.
> 
> ...


 
 Holy Smokes  John,this statement ( batten down the hatches boys the show is about to begin ) you actually took what I said and thought it meant that I was laughing at people in my home states utter dispair,I have been tracking this storm for the better part of 10 days now warning people before the National Hurricane Center did

 Here are some of my statements you APPARENTLY FORGOT I MENTIONED you IDIOT

 Back on 10/23 I said this The Storm formed today in the Bahamas and all of the consensus from various weather media outlets in the world,JMA Japanese,The Euro European,NOAA United States,and private company's Weatherbell,Accuweather and my own weather software program are all starting to believe the storm is quite likely to do considerable damage to the East Coast and particularly anyone from New Jersey to Long Island to the Cape in Mass should monitor this situation.The storm will have a 930 mil low pressure reading at the time of impact. SOUNDS LIKE I WAS TELLING THE PEOPLE OF THIS FORUM TO BE ON GAURD 

 on 10/25 I said the following.

 This is not hype it is a fair warning to all of the ABN members living in the affected areas.WARNED THEM AGAIN JOHN SERIOUSLY

 Yeah Chuck I hope I am wrong as this could have an enormous impact on our lives.The definition of a Category 3 hurricane is as follows.GEEZJOHN I AM SHOWING COMPASSION IN THIS STATEMENT

 As a weather connoisseur part of me is excited by this, but as you age in life you realize just how destructive an event like this can be. Personally I am frightened by the prospects at the loss of life and property that will unfold in just a couple of days. God help the good people of the North East and the Mid Atlantic because his power will be needed soon enough to get us through this. Please stay safe everyone and move those wonderful bottles and glass you like to show off in your windows to a safe place in your homes for a week. You will be glad you did.  THIS ONE ABOUT SHOOTS HOLES IN YOUR CASE DOESNT IT JOHN

 This is serious when NOAA gets on board (and they are always the last to do so ) you can bet the storm is imminent. AGAIN WARNING PEOPLE

 That is as tall as the utility poles for Gods sake, if that happens the board walks in these communities are no more. Cape May to Southern Long Beach Island same thing, 30 to 35 foot tall waves at the time of the land fall of the eye wall anmd a 5 to 10 foot surge of the ocean across the barrier Islands....total devastation and Annihilation of the Board walks,homes,beaches everything. This is starting to sound like our version of Andrew and Katrina. AGAIN WARNING PEOPLE JOHN

 If you haven't left the Jersey Shore barrier Islands you need to now. Most of the Jersey shore Islands from Sandy Hook to Cape May will be mostly under complete water. There will be a lot of localized Flooding in Pennsylvania also in the usual areas due to excessive rain fall. When all is said and done my latest readout shows parts of New Jersey and Pennsylvania exceeding 15 inches of rain with a large 8 to 12 inch swath pretty much covering the entire state.New York City will also be hit hard as 6 to 10 inches of rain predicted there also and a little more in isolated spots . Very broad high wind field will do a lot of damage to trees in all states in the path of the hurricane/Nor'easter.Expect days without power. All expansion Bridges will be closed in the next 10 hours. Plenty of Snow will fall in the mountains topping 2 to 3 feet. AGAIN JOHN MORE WARNING

  look out New Jersey Shore NY city worst flooding ever possible,board walks and homes on the beach fronts in the barrier islands at risk of being torn away,CapeMay,Wildwood,Sea Isle city,Ocean City,Margate Strathmere,Ventnor,Somers Point,all of Long Beach Island and all the way up to New York City. ....
 AGAIN JOHN MORE WARNING

 The eye is back!! http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/PS/TROP/floaters/18L/flash-vis-short.html Expect a 6 to 12 foot storm surge,this will bring a wall of water across the barrier Islands of New Jersey which are about a mile wide on average in about two minutes and connect the ocean to the bay. Water will be half way up the first floor of homes not built on pylons. AGAIN JOHN MORE WARNING

 That kind of rainfall is going to occur near this boundary and catastrophic flooding IS going to occur with it. AGAIN JOHN MORE WARNING

 Eastern Maryland is approaching a foot of rain in less then 24 hours. http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/virginia/weather-radar-24hr The heavy area of precipitation in Eastern Maryland has shifted west in the last 3 hours it now occurring over Baltimore and DC up through Southern Pennsylvania. AGAIN JOHN MORE WARNING

 Eastern Maryland has taken the worst of this John,good luck with whatever you can do to save property.Be safe when traveling as there are flooded roads everywhere in your neck of the woods. AGAIN JOHN MORE WARNING by the way I was warning Privycheese not YOU!!!

 A severe line of rain is about to come through Baltimore an inch of rain in ten minutes can be expected with this rain band.This is going to cause catastrophic flooding in Baltimore.God help you all down there. AGAIN JOHN MORE WARNING and I MENTIONED GOD!!!!!!!

 Talked to a friend down in Wildwood a few moments ago there too water is crossing Atlantic avenue.If you haven't left this area please do so now your life depends on it. AGAIN JOHN MORE WARNING SAYING IT QUITE LOUDLY IN FACT

 I hope people realize the pictures we are posting now are a walk in the park for what is coming tonight Jim ....God help them if they stay in the coastal regions. You will probably see in the neighborhood of about 20 to 30 homes from New Jersey to New York city that will be washed away into the ocean.Miles of boardwalk will be washed away the pylon's will still be in place minus the boards. AGAIN JOHN MORE WARNING and lookey here I MENTIONED GOD AGAIN!!!!!!!

 Yeah Jim reports on my emergency scanner of many people trapped in cars being rescued all over Atlantic County.AGAIN JOHN MORE WARNING

 I cant stress this enough you will witness something today if you live in New Jersey that you may never see again in your lifetime. No Hurricane in the last 100 years has come in at a right angle to our state. All have come from the south and the south east never from the east completely like this one. It is going to be our Andrew and Katrina here unfortunately. AGAIN JOHN MORE WARNING and I am trying to drive home the point of just how dangerous it will be at the height of the storm

 No one is safe from this storm in the east!!  AGAIN JOHN MORE WARNING

 The eye is now less then 80 miles east of Atlantic City this will bring the storm in at 4:30 pm and arrive before the astrological high tide which peaks at 8:00 oclock this evening which is a little good news!! Showing Compassion JOHN


 I mentioned God 4 times you only mentioned it once.!!!
 I warned people for days this was coming you didn't warn anyone on here!!
 You came on here and tried to ruin my credibility!!by taking one word SHOW which I chose to describe a surreal event that was about to unfold in my home state. Ever here the term theater of war!!
 And Last !!!!!! This is me bidding on this!!!! does it look familiar.... http://www.ebay.com/itm/230871093197?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1431.l2649  I wont be bidding it up any higher now and if I do win it, I will take my time in paying you!!! 
 Thanks for stopping in John you showed a lot of good character and CLASS.


 [/quote]


----------



## Oldihtractor (Oct 30, 2012)

> And Last !!!!!! This is me bidding on this!!!! does it look familiar.... http://www.ebay.com/itm/230871093197?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1431.l2649 I wont be bidding it up any higher now and if I do win it, I will take my time in paying you!!!
> Thanks for stopping in John you showed a lot of good character and CLASS.


 
 BY the way don't threaten .. i did you the favor and canceled your bids abd added you to my blocked bidder list..   Thanks John   Oh sorry  I ruffled your feathers.....


----------



## Plumbata (Oct 30, 2012)

Christ Almighty...[&o]

 If at all, we should only be ganging up on people who deserve it, but both John and Steve are fine individuals and it really pains me to see petty stuff like this go down between good people. 

 Too late now I guess. Best wishes to ya both.


----------



## bostaurus (Oct 30, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Plumbata
> 
> Christ Almighty...[&o]
> 
> ...


 I wish there was a "like" button I could push!
 Maybe they put something in the water in Jersey.


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm  (NOT) feeling the Love you 2 !!!----how about you 2 starting over?---whos the Bigger Man??---life is short you guys.~~Fred


----------



## stlouisbottles (Oct 30, 2012)

I WISH EVERYONE ON THE EASTERN COAST WELL AND GOD BLESS YOU ALL!!!


----------



## epackage (Oct 30, 2012)

[&o]....Hoping that John and Steve are both safe and sound, they were right in the heart of this, time may or may not help them both get over what was said. I have faith it will and I hope I'm right, they're both upstanding men of character from my dealings with them, and I think that will help in the long run...

 Say a prayer for all of those still affected by the devistation and thanks for all your kind words and thoughts...


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 31, 2012)

A lot of tree damage on the property Jim,missing shingles and two feet of water in the basement when the sump pumps failed.Today is clean-up day and that is where I am heading now.




> ORIGINAL:  bostaurus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah the same (theys) put US IN the water Melinda this time!![] Stephen Plumbata your maturity is starting to show through with the years going by, your twang is greying at the temples

 I just want to say a few things about the way this post deteriorated at the end. First if your as upset with someone as John was with myself couldn't he at least have sent a private message first with his concern instead of twisting my wordage to what he thought I meant. Being accused of what he stated is not a nice thing given the environment in my state right now. Lots of damage at my house and neighborhood but nothing that cant be rebuilt in a short time the real trouble is down along and up and down the coast.I lost power that night while John posted what he did,I quick posted a response,when I regained power briefly before it went out a second time. It was not restored until yesterday afternoon. 

 I am nothing more then a part time weather person AT BEST interested in the phenomenon called the weather because it is the greatest force on our planet we know of as we have just witnessed.I post this stuff on this forum not to beat my chest but to forewarn and make aware that an impending disaster IS IN the making. My forecast was what it was from the beginning never wavering I told all of you just how dangerous this was going to be and although some of you thought I was exaggerating the damage that could occur with this type of storm ( I think it was met by deaf ears on some peoples parts ) in the end I was not to far off in my assessment.I knew when the storm began accelerating that the surge was going to be huge and devastating. It was at that point knowing what I knew was imminent and was literally about to occur I stated batten down the hatches boys the show is about to begin. The words were spontaneous not meant as John perceived them as joy on my part with the destruction about to take place but a shout into cyberspace a warning to all  5 of you that were following this post. Because this is a family based forum I didn't yell here it F___in COMES!!!   

 I gave updates that most of you probably could have cared less about and have showed you weather resources I am familiar with that most of you would have never found on your own. I don't know what any of you at this forum are truly passionate about other then bottles but once I pick up a scent I am relentless in finding the truth on any subject matter and I am never satisfied or content and always challenging myself and my theory's.

 I know there was a point in the post when I stated the following  Hey Chuck Cyber, how do 30 to 35 foot waves coming over the protective barrier near the Stone Pony in Asbury Park sound... Maybe Springsteen will have to pen a new song when this one is over!! That is the prediction right now for the possibility of 35 foot tall waves coming on shore near your area from Northern Long Beach Island up to the Shark hills. That is as tall as the utility poles for Gods sake, if that happens the board walks in these communities are no more. Cape May to Southern Long Beach Island same thing, 30 to 35 foot tall waves at the time of the land fall of the eye wall and a 5 to 10 foot surge of the ocean across the barrier Islands....total devastation and Annihilation of the Board walks,homes,beaches everything. This is starting to sound like our version of Andrew and Katrina. And Chuck said humorously   "Don't bury yourself in the part, Steve" 

 I am sorry for calling Olditractor John an Idiot on a public forum,but that is all I am apologizing for because that is the only part deserving of an apology on my part. What he accused me of is not to cool and him stating sorry for ruffling my feathers doesnt cut it and most of you might have responded back at him for the same reason I did. At the end of the day it is my own fault in that this forum has shown it cant be civil on just about any matter. Look at how  getting the Brick at Fenway for a member at this forum went back and forth last year. You guys and girls can have this Chat section to yourselves this is my last contribution to this particular piece of the ABN forum its just not fun,gratifying or worth the time and effort any longer.


----------



## epackage (Oct 31, 2012)

Good to hear you're safe and sound, I'm hoping the same for John and everyone else, material items can be fixed and replaced. The other stuff will work itself out over time....

 If you need a hand with anything and I can help please feel free to ask, I may be headed down to Manahawkin depending on what I hear from my aunt & uncle. I have a van and every tool known to man, so I can help with alot of different things. Talk to you soon...Be safe


----------



## Plumbata (Oct 31, 2012)

Bah... []

 Steve, you are a talented individual in many respects, but you are also extroverted (focused upon the input of others, and social stimulation in general) to a far greater extent than myself, with me being an introvert (more internally focused). I've said mean things, and had double-fold shoved right back at me in the past, but emotional wounds heal and life goes on.

 I have a feeling that John is an introvert as well, and may take the lighthearted words of others to heart as if they were far more *seriously *negative (or positive) comments than intended, and thus have those words wound his "heart and soul" when no such intention was in mind by the speaker. Regardless of the intention of the author/speaker; perception is 90% of the truth though (legally speaking).

 I am convinced that you had everyone's best wishes at heart Steve, and nothing else. John; also a good man, may have already been emotionally pained by the impending disaster before you said much of anything about it. If memory serves, he opened a sort of "farmer's market" on his land which was stocked by the vegetables and fruits he had nurtured by hand from seedlings and saplings. Your comments weren't negative in my mind, but for good and unique people like him, obviously they held highly-charged connotations that you didn't intend. I don't make my living off the land, nor am I a traditional christian, so I have no idea what those words meant to him at the core. They didn't bother me (not until things got nasty between you 2) but they didn't seem overly off-key, generally speaking.

 I didn't consider anything you said to be callous or cruel Steve, not by any means, but a faithful man of the earth like John may have read into your words and understood and  felt them very differently. I think that his criticism of you; the first one which I and a few others rushed towards in an attempt to resolve, came from the pain and suffering he felt in the heart and not from any objectively justified, impersonal and lifeless observational intellectual standpoint, as I often like to use. Not to say that he isn't an intelligent person, not by any means, but his words seemed heavily weighted with deep feeling; feeling perhaps not immediately apparent to an extrovert, and as such you Steve responded as you would to a fellow extrovert. A party-going Jersey-boy would brush it off and take it in stride, but a deep man like John can't be reacted to in such a manner. He may be a man of few words but dammit, his words often convey a "depth" that paragraphs of my own can't convey.

 Anyway... I don't think that either of you are objectively "right", but you both are great people in your own respects and deserve the careful consideration that is due. Don't let silly crap like this divide you, and as a result deprive this community of 2 special and valuable and unique perspectives. It would be a great loss for everyone involved, including both of you guys as well; John and Steve.

 Words are words and can be effaced with a backspace or an eraser, but deep sentiment is something we carry with us wherever we go. I have faith that both of you great fellows will "come to terms" and set this foolishness behind ya. I hope so, anyway.

 May the forces that be bless you both and help you guys find the peace and happiness that we all strive for. []


----------

